# Chase Budinger returns to volleyball



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Have you ever measured, at the peak of your jump, with your arm fully extended, how high your hand is? In volleyball highlights from your high school days, you're hitting the ball down from almost anywhere on the court, whereas most people have to hit it up to get it over the net.*
> 
> Yeah. I can hit the ball down with force. That all started back in high school, when I started training back then. I knew I was a good volleyball player, and that's how I got noticed because I could hit the ball so well.
> *
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/31509/chase-budinger-returns-to-volleyball


----------

